# First Offset smoker



## texasjason (Jul 8, 2017)

IMG_7115.JPG



__ texasjason
__ Jul 8, 2017






Well I went ahead and finally got an offset smoker. Have had it fired up all day and so far so good. No leaks around the doors or anywhere else.  About to throw some chicken on just for fun.  But about to rain so that should be interesting! I got the Old Country Pecos.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 8, 2017)

Congrats.  You should have a lot of fun learning to cook with it.  Let us know how the chicken comes out.


----------



## lancep (Jul 8, 2017)

Congratulations on your new smoker! [emoji]127867[/emoji]Here's to you putting some awesome que through it!!


----------



## texasjason (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you! Chicken on and threw some salmon on too that we had.












IMG_7116.JPG



__ texasjason
__ Jul 8, 2017


----------



## texasjason (Jul 8, 2017)

My first thought after an afternoon of messing around with this smoker is temps hold steady but it is going to eat up some wood. Glad I have some post oak being delivered this week!


----------



## joe black (Jul 8, 2017)

Congrats on the Pecos.  That's a nice rig, for sure.  Old Country has a lot of users here and any questions that you have should be readily answered.

Good luck and good smoking,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 9, 2017)

Enjoy your new smoker!


----------

